# SGTP April Shoot demo



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey, guys at this month's shoot, I will be demonstrating how to heat treat your selfbow.  The topics covered will be:  how to take bends and twists out of your bow, how to put reflex and recurve into your bow, and how to make a snaky bow out of a straight bow.  I will use forms, clamps, and a heat gun to show you how to do this.  Should be fun.  See you there.
Dan Spier


----------



## dpoole (Mar 31, 2017)

That sounds GREAT !!


----------



## RPM (Apr 3, 2017)

Good deal, Dan!!!  Thanks!!


----------

